# New marble female...



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

So I'm going to start working with marbles soon, and I finally got a nice marble female. I picked her up from GSB meeting yesterday. She's light bodied and has red and white fins. I plan to buy a couple of nice marble males soon as well. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

oh yay nice. ill have pics of my new male up soon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She sounds beautiful. Can you post some pics of her?


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Cant wait for some pics!!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Beat asked me to post this photo of the female he bought from me....This photo was taken by me.....This is his new girl....She is a little red/white marble possible grizzle HM..


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup there she is! Thanks Karen.:-D


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice! That makes two of us who got marble females at the GSB meeting. How is yours doing?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i love the shiny dots on her tail! 
take it easy with feeding though, she looks a lil bloated.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful! She could be full of eggs.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

She is eggy.....


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

It's differently one for the ladies... :nicefish:


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well guys "she" turned out to be a male lol. A nice red/white male that's starting to fin out and marble. I will be spawning him and a HMPK pair in 2-3 weeks, so look for a spawn log soon. 

Oh and guys for the record, Karen was unsure of his gender when she sold him to me lol .....I just assumed he was a female.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

He's Pretty!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Bloo.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. I think my girl "Jenny" might be a male too. She's the MG I got with my blue DT. At least, I don't see an egg spot and she's never been very eggy. Good thing I'm not breeding them anymore ;-) 

Looking forward to the new logs.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol I want to see pictures of Jenny now. 
I just knew this guy was a male from the moment I saw him flare. And what do you know he started finning out about 3 days later lol. Hopefully he'll be a good breeder.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay this is a horrible picture but it's from the other day when I had just done a water change so she/he was stressed and not fully colored or in the flaring mood. I'm going to be posting more pics of all the adults tomorrow.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My purple HM "girl" turned out to be male as well. I think Jenny is male...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh yeah Jenny is definitely a male! She...err...He is stunning!


----------

